

Researchers install world’s highest webcam to provide a view of Everest - lipowicztom
http://www.gizmag.com/worlds-highest-webcam/20004/?utm_source=Gizmag+Subscribers&utm_campaign=81c4ce8ef3-UA-2235360-4&utm_medium=email

======
edge17
I remember stumbling on this map a while back,

<http://www.newscientist.com/gallery/small-world/2>

<http://www.newscientist.com/gallery/small-world>

The Tibetan plateau, according to it, is one of most remote places left. It'd
be interesting to see an update on the map in a few more years.

